

Upmo = ‘Mafia-Wars-Like-Spam’ for LinkedIn - cnorgate
http://creationisconsumption.com/2012/04/04/upmo-is-like-mafia-wars-spam-for-your-linkedin-account-youve-been-warned/

======
cnorgate
Do not sign up for Upmo - it's a deceptive service that will spam your
LinkedIn accounts without you knowing about it.

Shame on them.

